# Crappie Report 2/22/14 with FishWalton



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Had the pleasure of taking fishwalton along for some trolling action after a buddy backed out last minute. Hoping the action would pick up where it left off on Wednesday. Started off about 7:30 and the action was steady. Caught 15 by 9 and then the bite slowly fluttered away. Few boats were fishing minnows and they had only caught 1 or 2. Stayed until 2:30 and leaving on a count number of 30 with 11 keepers...think we would have done better had the wind not been out of the east.

Attached some pictures of my rod holders we designed for fishing 6 poles out of the back.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Like the spider rig setup. Congrats on a decent mess!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Good day*

A good day on the water with a young enthusiastic angler can teach an old dog new tricks, and it helped to have a secret recipe for those crappie on a blue bird day after a weather front moved through plus an east wind. 

East is least and west is best according to my late grand-dad and Little Richards Almanac. Yes, some of us old timers still read Little Richards Almanac.

Based on reports from other boats we were apparently top boat on the lake yesterday, thanks to Skiff Jr's skill and recipe

Incidentally, that rod holder setup was really cool. It's a combination of two rigs, one for cat fishing and the add-on for crappie which can be removed for cat fishing time.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing.
great eating imho.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

...... And I meant to add above, I have never understood why crappie will sometimes eat a jig and not a live minnow

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> ...... And I meant to add above, I have never understood why crappie will sometimes eat a jig and not a live minnow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Not a spider rigger per say. It's a longline or tight lining setup in the "crappie world." 

Fishwalton and I discussed your above statement yesterday as the minnow fisherman were shocked when they asked how many we had caught. It's really mind boggling to try and understand why I can always out fish a jig over a minnow. I have tried minner fishing and every time I'm disappointed and break out the jigs and start catching fish. To the human brain a minnow sounds a lot more appetizing to a crappie than a plastic jig.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Only thing I can come up with is it must be the variety of colors in the jugs - minners silver only

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pate - very slow*

Fished Pate today 8:30 to 12:00 long line with various jigs. Caught 10, released 6, kept four 10.50 to 11.50 inches. All crappie today, no chubs. No jig color dominated the catch. We tried a half dozen colors. Two boats fishing minnows. One boat had one at the time we had 6. Don't think the other boat did any better. Both fishing minnows about 3 or 4 ft deep with cork. Water temp got up to 61. A few days ago it was 71 or 72. If weather good next week I'll be looking for mullet. They should be in the river by now.


----------

